# Where help is needed



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

this facebook page will give directions, contacts etc They desperately need supplies 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tahrir-Supplies/225120367556385?sk=wall


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you want to donate blood, go to the Vacsera on Batal Ahmed. I just did.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are buying medical supplies for the Midan tell the pharmacy as many are giving a 10% discount.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

GM1 said:


> If you want to donate blood, go to the Vacsera on Batal Ahmed. I just did.


Or go to Kasir al Aini Hospital, as long as you're under 55. I was very politely told that I was too old to give blood there today.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

and above 18! my daughter (15) was too young.


----------

